# Replacement ground cover plant



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Guys, 
I am looking to replace a big mat of Eleocharis with something else as the ground cover in my high energy aquarium. I am looking for a plant which will compliment the current fauna, not be too invasive and it would hopefully highlight my growing Eriocaulon collection. I had to temporarily remove most of the Erios because the hairgrass was overtaking everything. I am considering using _Rotala mexicana_ 'goias', _Hygrophyla_ 'araguaia' or _Utricularia gibba_. Has anyone seen a good lawn using the first two plants? UG is kind of my fall back in case I decide to pass on the first two. I welcome any thoughts and suggestions for this ground cover change over. 
Here is the tank









Here is _Rotala mexicana_ goias and _Hygrophyla_ araguaia after that.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

Sorry I don't have a suggestion, but what's the red plant on the right of the leftmost driftwood?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The Hygrophyla 'araguaia' grow a little tall for a foreground plant unless you don't mind it being 3" or 4" tall. I have it in my tank. I think it's a great plant for the side front perhaps. It is also a very slow grower. It would take forever! 

There was a lot of UG for sale here just recently. It might be a good time to get some.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Tex Gal I think you are right about the height and slow growth of the _Hygrophyla_ araguaia, maybe I will make a separate patch for it.



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Sorry I don't have a suggestion, but what's the red plant on the right of the leftmost driftwood?


_Ludwigia sp_ Guinea


----------



## FBG (Jan 2, 2006)

that plant looks amazing! almost so perfect that it looks photo shopped.
sorry for not having any suggestions, but your plants look very nice.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Have you thought of Elatine triandra. I've seen it in tanks and its awfully cute.

There is always the glosso and HC. I have E. tennellus sp pink (aka micro), downoi. Trying to get Ranunculus Inundatus to take off... Also have Crypte nevilli (now that's a cute amazing one!).


----------



## FishandTurtleJunkie (Apr 14, 2007)

For short ground cover I would go with Marsilea Minuta. Stays compact and will cover the ground almost like glosso. It will really emphasis your Erios.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I second the Marsilea. I'm having great success with that plant as a foreground carpet; thick, lush, dark green, and so far just under 1" tall. 

-Dave


----------



## ShaneS (Jan 14, 2009)

What is the tall purplish plant in the middle right?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

ShaneS the plant is Sao Paulo.


----------



## Dan S (Nov 28, 2008)

My vote would be the Rotala mexicana 'goias' due to the fact of it's uniqueness and it would have a nice contrast to the Erios! I think with the Erios peppered here and there with in the Rotala it would look neat!


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Dan S said:


> My vote would be the Rotala mexicana 'goias' due to the fact of it's uniqueness and it would have a nice contrast to the Erios! I think with the Erios peppered here and there with in the Rotala it would look neat!


I am leaning towards the Rotala Goias but the problem with that is finding enough of it to get the carpet started. I have a few stems but not nearly enough to supplant 2 square feet.


----------

